

Geobin: RequestBin for geographic data - johns
http://geobin.io/

======
hung
Very nice! I was working on a similar concept, though more for streaming
location data rather than GeoJSON (drawing mobile device paths, visualizing
accuracy, etc).

I haven't gotten around to making an official blog post announcement but it's
here on github for anyone who is interested:
[https://github.com/hungtruong/pinbin](https://github.com/hungtruong/pinbin)

~~~
aranasaurus
cool hung, that's where geobin came from. A need to visualize geo data that we
were posting from a mobile device to a server :)

I took a look and pinbin's data format would work on geobin if it were moved
from the url parameters into the POST body, because we look for more than just
GeoJSON, but it does have to be valid JSON in the POST body:
[https://github.com/esripdx/geobin.io#how-do-we-find-
geograph...](https://github.com/esripdx/geobin.io#how-do-we-find-geographic-
data)

------
Jemaclus
I deal with addresses and geocoding on a regular basis, but I'm still a bit
confused. What's the use case for something like this?

~~~
n8ji
We've been using it internally as a debugging tool for the Geotrigger Service
([https://developers.arcgis.com/en/features/geotrigger-
service...](https://developers.arcgis.com/en/features/geotrigger-service/)),
which is a geofencing API & SDK. We can make a mobile device spit out location
updates and see them mapped in real time, see what the headers and content of
the POST are, and figure out what needs tweaking. We wanted to generalize it
as a free service to allow others to do the same and also explore how else it
could be used.

